# MSP badge location



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

Just wondering why MSP wears their badge on the pocket instead of the traditional location. I have asked troopers that I know and no one knows the answer.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Because of the placement of the cross strap. The "Troopers" you talked to must have only worn summer uniforms their whole career.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

ninety_four_c, ask coloneltruth or truthbetold. They/he know everything about the State Police.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

where do I go to file a copyright infringement.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

94c said:


> where do I go to file a copyright infringement.


HAHAHAHhahahahahaaa


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've asked a couple of troopers myself, and I they didn't know either....The cross trap arguement doesn't make sense because other states wear the cross strap and don't have a pocket badge...

























__
https://flic.kr/p/340148024

http://www.kansashighwaypatrol.org/about/photo/images/photo/training/images/coachinspect.jpg

http://www.risp.state.ri.us/img/gallery/RoadTrpUniform.jpg

http://www.asp.arkansas.gov/images/meek_robert_toy lrg.jpg


----------



## mino0583 (Jun 18, 2006)

When I was in the academy what we were told was that there was no real answer. The only thing people could point to was that the original members of the State Police wore the badge on their pocket...hence why we do now.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Just to be different


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

The old timers realized that once the arthritis set into the elbows, it was getting harder and harder to reach up and put it on in the original position, hence the lower spot.

Just ask DCS.


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't know how true it is but, I heard along time ago it was because the placement of ribbons from military service.


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

My guess... MSP pre-dates other law enforcement agencies... thus the "traditional" placement became a tradition after the MSP incorporation.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

My cross strap falls exactly where most police officers traditionally wear their badge. The cross strap explanation works for me.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

billb
MSP 1835
Boston P.D 1631


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Boston was founded in 1854 and MSP 1865. That is not counting when they were watchman but when officially founded.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Allrighty then, where did BPD wear their badges in 1854?


I don't know about Boston, but I've seen pictures of QPD people from the 1800's and the badge looks to be lower and closer to the middle of the chest than where it's worn now. The badge holder on my double-breasted "choker" (winter dress coat) is in that same general area (lower & closer).


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

ninety_four_c said:


> Just wondering why MSP wears their badge on the pocket instead of the traditional location. I have asked troopers that I know and no one knows the answer.


its traditional so its worn over your heart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> its traditional so its worn over your heart.


That would be in the middle of the chest between the nipples.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> That would be in the middle of the chest between the nipples.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> That would be in the middle of the chest between the nipples.


...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> its traditional so its worn over your heart.


 *Troopers don't have hearts.*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> That would be in the middle of the chest between the nipples.


Either way, shiny metal makes a pretty target...I'm a big fan of embroidered badges/patches/etc...nothing shiny.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I understand it makes a target, but don't make it seem like we're fighting the Viet Cong and they're targeting the officers.... Shiny is ok, if it were that bad, the troopers would all be dressed like the truck teams guys...


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

foxy, i heard the viet cong are making a comeback in Mass


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

ai caca dau VC!!!!


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*foxy, i heard the viet cong are making a comeback in Mass*Theyre not doing a good job then if you're hearing about them...hehe

Actually the way that it was explained to me, is that the first Colonel of the Mass State Police was a World War 1 General by the name of Alfred Foote. Almost all of the initial state police uniforms were surplus military uniforms donated by the Army (they were all different colors but mostly green at first). Placement of the badge on the initial uniform, which was based upon a French military officers design (French electric and blue one), no doubt had placement of military ribbons in mind when they chose it. However there is no official reason that I know of why they chose the pocket. Im sure there was function involved as KILLJOY mentioned, as the cross strap actually helped hold up the duty belt back then. Then again someone could have just said, for uniformity purposes the badge will be aligned along the left pocket seam. Remember they were all initially military guys, accustomed to wearing uniforms, as anyone who was in the military would know, in a specific manner. 
I mean it's the same thing with why is there only one patch, and why on the right arm?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *Troopers don't have hearts.*


Why would you say that....


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

ninety_four_c said:


> Just wondering why MSP wears their badge on the pocket instead of the traditional location. I have asked troopers that I know and no one knows the answer.


Not 100% sure here, but I would venture to guess its the same reason a dog will lick his balls...


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Redleg13D said:


> Not 100% sure here, but I would venture to guess its the same reason a dog will lick his balls...


.....because he can?!?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

It's not just Mass, many State Police wear their badge on the pocket.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I only know of one other...

http://www.vsp.state.va.us/


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

We wear our badge on our pocket. West Virginia SP and Georgia HP do too.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Foxy85 said:


> I only know of one other...
> 
> http://www.vsp.state.va.us/


*You* only know of one other....or does Google only know of one other?


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> That would be in the middle of the chest between the nipples.


a little more to the left....


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

O-302, how wise you are, thankyou oh noble one for thy information.....schmuck...


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Foxy85 said:


> O-302, how wise you are, thankyou oh noble one for thy information.....schmuck...


No problem....I know that you Trial Court personnel don't get out much...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Just being curious, Where does the shape of the state police badge come from? I've noticed that court officers, environmental police, and sheriffs wear the same Commonwealth of Mass badge. Is there anything to this in the laws or tradition? What's the deal - IO?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Sheriffs?


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Is there anything to this in the laws or tradition? What's the deal -

*IT'S THE LAW!*


----------

